# Pets who love music



## Paco Dennis (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Lee (Aug 19, 2021)

Laugh if you will but I used to have a cat that loved to be picked up while I danced and would bob her head to the music. She was partial to Bob Segar and Fleetwood Mac.


----------

